# St. Thomas-half day excursions



## dms1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

We will be in St. Thomas in June and I am looking for half day trips for my daughter and her children, she has an infant and cannot be gone from her all day.    We are staying at the Marriott.

Also how far is Craig and Sally's from the Marriott?

Thank You

donna


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 4, 2010)

The FURY sailboat is available right at the Marriott and is half day.  It's a great sail out to Buck Island where you can snorkel or swim with the sea turtles.

It picks you up right at the resort dock.  Easy.


----------



## dchilds (Jun 4, 2010)

*Craig and Sally's*

Craig and Sally's is in French Town, just a mile or so from the airport.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jun 5, 2010)

I second the Fury!  Captain Mike has retired, but still owns it.  The new crew was wonderful.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 5, 2010)

Former Cruiser said:


> I second the Fury!  Captain Mike has retired, but still owns it.  The new crew was wonderful.



We sailed with Captain Mike last summer, I'm sad to hear he's not going to be doing it  

He was always a blast!


----------



## wljet (Jun 9, 2010)

*Bimini Breeze*

Bimini Breeze has a fun half day snorkle trip to St Johns.
Great crew and of course rum drinks included.


----------



## gwhamm (Jun 12, 2010)

*What is Craig & Sally's??*



dchilds said:


> Craig and Sally's is in French Town, just a mile or so from the airport.



Will be going to MFC over July 4th week.  We too will be looking for interesting things to do while in St. Thomas.
Can someone explain what Craig & Sally's is??  Thanks.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 12, 2010)

gwhamm said:


> Will be going to MFC over July 4th week.  We too will be looking for interesting things to do while in St. Thomas.
> Can someone explain what Craig & Sally's is??  Thanks.



It's a restaurant.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jun 12, 2010)

gwhamm said:


> Will be going to MFC over July 4th week.  We too will be looking for interesting things to do while in St. Thomas.



Warning: New Horizons II canceled us at 6:00p the night before we were to go on a full day excursion with them to the British Virgin Islands.  Never even had a suggestion for someone else.  We contacted Bad Kitty (found in a magazine in the room at MFC), she was also canceling (both for lack of people), but suggested Bimini Breeze.  I would highly recommend both of them.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 12, 2010)

Former Cruiser said:


> Warning: New Horizons II canceled us at 6:00p the night before we were to go on a full day excursion with them to the British Virgin Islands.  Never even had a suggestion for someone else.  We contacted Bad Kitty (found in a magazine in the room at MFC), she was also canceling (both for lack of people), but suggested Bimini Breeze.  I would highly recommend both of them.



Was it due to lack of people?


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jun 16, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> Was it due to lack of people?



Yes, but it would have been nice to know earlier.  I can't believe they wait until 6:00p to decide to cancel.  And to not even give us a recommendation at that time of night.  It just left a bad taste.


----------



## RLOGO (Jun 16, 2010)

dms1709 said:


> We will be in St. Thomas in June and I am looking for half day trips for my daughter and her children, she has an infant and cannot be gone from her all day.    We are staying at the Marriott.
> 
> Also how far is Craig and Sally's from the Marriott?
> 
> ...



I have used Sun Sea Charters. Capt. Alex was fantastic. Here is my review from trip Advisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.in/ShowUserR...ers-St_Thomas_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html#REVIEWS

http://www.sunseavi.com/

He does full and half day trips.  Have a great time.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 13, 2010)

looking at that half day trip ... do they allow children on board?


----------



## lovearuba (Jul 19, 2010)

*St thomas*

Do a google search on the incident from the carnival passenger that was shot in st Thomas recently, just be careful. I love St Thomas but safety is key


----------

